# Help! A trail running question



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

I know, I know...this is a biking forum BUT I spend my forum time here and don't even know of a comparable running forum so here goes...

I may have to return to my home state of VA for a week or two for work. I am currently training for an ultra and don't want to fall off my schedule. Can anyone recommend some runs (or possibly mountain bike trails) in the VA mountains not more than two hours from NoVa? I'm thinking Little Washington/Warrenton/Middleburg/ or something like that. I've been gone for over 20 years so my memory is getting a little hazy. I will be staying in Annandale and Herndon for part of the time and DC for the rest. Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## grahamzr (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out Colts Neck/Lake Fairfax trail about 5 minutes from Herndon by car or hop on the WO&D in Reston and head east for a mile or two take a left into Michael Faraday Court, the trailhead picks up at the back corner of the skatequest lot (look for a bunch of cars with bike racks...usually)


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

If in Annandale, check out Wakefield (and Accotink next door). There are 2-3 trail races a year there (in addition to a bunch of mtb races). You can also get on the Fairfax CCT from both parks.

These people are a group of ultra runners, also put on a nice 50-miler every year:
http://www.vhtrc.org/tr-runs.htm

The Potomac Heritage Trail is a very interesting (and rugged) trail alone the river, park in the Roosevelt Island lot in Rossyln. Linked to in the above page.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks! Good tips all! Any others welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Yup, for local, Wakefield/Accotink are near Annandale and Lake Fairfax is near Herndon.

Accotink has a lake surrounded by a crushed-stone trail, if you want something easy. It also has single-track. Wakefield and Accotink are connected by the Cross-County Trail, which is flagged with CCT emblems on posts. Wakefield has single-track.

Lake Fairfax has single-track, some wider multi-use trail, fields, etc. Also close to the W&OD, which offers pavement or gravel. And it's close to Reston Town Center, which has a good LBS (The Bike Lane) and running shop (Potomac River Running), and some good dining options.

Warrenton, Middleburg, etc are probably a bit far out of your way, assuming you're on a business trip and will be slightly time-crunched.

Not too familiar with trails in DC, but the C&O Canal out of Georgetown is crushed stone and fairly flat - would work well for a long tempo run or similar.


----------

